# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 13: July 2010



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- *NO MACROS!* What this means is, you can't do more than one turn (any number of consecutive slices/layers on the same axis, going in the same direction relative to one of those layers, at any angle, is a turn) per key press. The reason for this is that computer cubes are supposed to simulate regular cubes, and allowing macros to be used ruins that (you are adding 'do this cube position' to the list of basic moves, which should only have single turns on it).
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over and the results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I personally recommend the following simulators:
> - hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.



I think you need to correct this 

*2x2x2*: 5.622 3.585 (2.801) (5.65) 4.478 3.999 4.613 4.386 5.297 3.69 4.723 4.099 => 4.449

Meh... I use Ortega + some CLL btw...

*3x3x3*: (13.737) 11.022 11.356 11.671 9.75 10.338 10.677 8.789 9.93 9.669 (7.474) 12.878 => 10.608

Nice improvement in the second half. The 7 was a PLL skip.

*4x4x4*: 42.149 OP, (49.771) OP, (28.993), 46.066, 40.991 OP => 43.069

Well I got a really single at least  (Two centres were wrong post reduction for the 2nd and 4th solve)

*5x5x5*: 1:17.976 1:17.833 1:05.024 (1:23.867) (1:03.138) => 1:13.611

I decided to use M slice pairing for the last solve heheh... (Yeah maybe I should switch now...)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 2, 2010)

3x3x3: 54.64, 1:09.06, 38.02, 34.13, 31.27, 41.33, 1:11.19, 41.50, 29.81, 32.82, 43.80, 42.55 = 42.91
slow start
2x2: 9.45, 9.89, 8.97, 20.09, 9.47, 9.91, 8.56, 12.17, 7.61, 23.02, 22.27, 13.44 = 12.42
yeah, the 3 twenties sucked
2x3x3: 36.69, 16.14, 21.52, 23.45, 39.09, 19.47, 22.34, 21.25, 20.64, 19.20, 17.55, 21.89 = 22.40
counting 30 killed it


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I personally recommend the following simulators:
> ...


Well, I don't think qCube is necessarily best for everyone. It doesn't seem to be all that great for non-redux methods for instance.


----------



## mande (Jul 2, 2010)

2x2: 6.09, 6.09, 6.92, 5.79, (4.70), (8.24), 7.50, 6.92, 6.07, 4.97, 6.73, 7.27 = 6.43
3x3: 21.20, 25.39, (18.73), 29.05, 21.54, 23.38, (30.59), 20.29, 23.92, 22.12, 24.87, 24.62 = 23.64


----------



## Owen (Jul 13, 2010)

Computer 1x3x3 average of 12: 0.96


0.22
(3.20)
1.13
0.36
0.30
0.31
1.70
2.40
(0.09)
0.57
0.49
2.15

A lot of good times, and a lot of bad times.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2010)

Next month will be entertaining. I have something interesting planned.

*2x2x2*: 3.661 3.172 3.524 3.709 3.087 2.862 (2.774) (4.944) 3.044 3.233 3.982 2.968 => 3.3242
Good for me 
*3x3x3*: 11.396 11.813 10.644 10.49 9.755 9.772 16.574 (8.523) 9.581 9.747 12.392 (21.941) => 11.2164
I always mess up.
*4x4x4*: 36.59 35.987 (37.143) (33.374) 34.351 => 35.6427
*5x5x5*: (1:11.322) (54.254) 1:03.359 1:06.761 58.922 => 1:03.0140
*6x6x6*: 1:52.942 (2:17.577) 1:49.535 2:07.637 (1:44.937) => 1:56.7047
*7x7x7*: 2:43.594 (2:35.389) 2:43.794 (2:51.915) 2:46.446 => 2:44.6113
*1x3x3*: (2.941) 0.249 1.492 (0.19) 0.28 0.195 1.39 0.565 0.43 0.885 0.221 0.192 => 0.5899
ick, two counting sup1s
*2x2x3*: 8.875, 5.844, (3.859), 6.391, (9.015), 5.641, 4.157, 6.672, 8.719, 5.141, 5.922, 5.125 => 6.2487
not so good
*2x3x3*: 8.969, 8.969, (6.219), 13.532, 10.266, 9.156, 7.625, (14.891), 7.547, 9.266, 11.985, 7.656 => 9.4971
better
*3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF 3:42.80 DNF => 3:42.80
*Clock (3x3)*: 7.866, 8.028, 7.122, 7.297, 7.440, 6.527, 7.662, (10.209), 6.458, 7.831, (5.616), 7.688 => 7.3919
*Clock (5x5)*: 32.875 33.906 33.687 33.438 35.719 33.719 33.938 47.907 30.641 36.953 32.531 32.484 => 33.925
*Clock (10x10)*: 3:10.938 2:31.219 2:21.843 2:20.844 2:07.078 => 2:24.6353
*Dino Cube*: 13 8 16 7 10 11 11 12 10 9 8 13 => 10.5
*FTO*: 1:19 1:28 1:25 1:41 1:17 => 1:24.0
*Gigaminx*: 6:59.895 6:35.862 7:14.488 => 6:56.7483
*Helicopter Cube*: 40 40 32 46 35 => 38.3
*Megaminx*: 1:09.000 1:26.580 1:20.111 1:05.517 1:09.345 => 1:12.8187
pressed space by accident on the first but it was 1:08.xxx
*Pyraminx*: 3.922, 5.203, 3.468, 4.875, 3.594, (5.876), 5.266, 5.625, 5.125, (3.329), 5.094, 4.281 => 4.6453
*Skewb*: 15 18 12 14 20 12 19 13 17 18 13 10 => 15.1
I think this is good? Still using one-algorithm method.
*Square-1*: (26.015), 20.563, 25.375, (15.125), 21.875 => 22.6043
*Super-X*: 1:02 1:12 1:06 1:35[p] 1:51 => 1:17.7


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish i had found this earlier...is it too late to do a couple? I don't have much experience with computer cubes...also thanks for the link to jflysim + qqTimer..for some reason it never worked before...now i can finally learn ortega (I don't have a real 2x2 )

*2x2:* 8.37, 10.33, 8.65, 6.83, 7.83, 7.21, 10.81, 9.85, 6.16, 11.53, 14.27, 11.38 = *9.28*
*3x3:* 51.12, 56.90, 40.42, 47.73, 54.15, 45.76, 31.61, 47.58, 53.33, 1:05.54, 49.38, 38.93 = *48.53*

3x3 was way harder to get used to than 2x2 lol...the 1:05 was from my attempt at doing a V perm..took a good 20 seconds to think through that alg...


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> i wish i had found this earlier...is it too late to do a couple? I don't have much experience with computer cubes...also thanks for the link to jflysim + qqTimer..for some reason it never worked before...now i can finally learn ortega (I don't have a real 2x2 )
> 
> well if it isn't too late I did a 2x2 avg 12 after getting used to the controls (I did FL + OLL + PLL ^_^)
> 8.37, 10.33, 8.65, 6.83, 7.83, 7.21, 10.81, 9.85, 6.16, 11.53, 14.27, 11.38 = 9.28
> ...



Nope, not too late, it's the 31st so you have until midnight (in New York). Feel free to do more events


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Figured I'd give this a shot- first time I've ever done a cube sim besides gigaminx a couple times.
Really fun!
*2x2:* 16.87 18.65 16.74 16.75 21.49 (37.79) 17.25 (14.19) 34.72 19.85 22.23 20.69 = *20.52*
*3x3:* 2:33.45 2:45.63 1:58.11 1:35.71 1:33.99 1:33.06 1:47.74 1:44.81 1:46.72 1:25.21 2:00.98 1:53.27 = *1:50.78*

Bad...but I can practice.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 130 points!!!
*2:* Robert-Y - 18 points!!
*3:* cincyaviation - 7 points!
4: mande - 6 points
5: Owen - 4 points
6: uberCuber - 3 points
7: hawkmp4 - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2[/B]
1. qqwref: 3.3242
2. Robert-Y: 4.4492
3. mande: 6.435
4. uberCuber: 9.279
5. cincyaviation: 12.422
6. hawkmp4: 20.524

[B]3x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 10.6080
2. qqwref: 11.2164
3. mande: 23.638
4. cincyaviation: 42.912
5. uberCuber: 48.530
6. hawkmp4: 1:50.784

[B]4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 35.6427
2. Robert-Y: 43.0687

[B]5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:03.0140
2. Robert-Y: 1:13.6110

[B]6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:56.7047

[B]7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:44.6113

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.5899
2. Owen: 0.963

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 6.2487

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.4971
2. cincyaviation: 22.400

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:42.80

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.3919

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 33.9250

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:24.6353

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 10.5

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:24.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:56.7483

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 38.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:12.8187

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.6453

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 15.1

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 22.6043

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:17.7
```


----------

